# väärin toimittu



## Kraus

Does someone know what this expression means in English or Italian? Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## DrWatson

Hi, Kraus!

Could you provide further context? Otherwise it's slightly difficult to translate, since the expression by itself is quite abstract.


----------



## Kraus

Oh, excuse me! 

The complete sentence is "Se oli  väärin toimittu". The previous one is: "Jääköön se painamaan hänen kunniantuntoaan".


----------



## DrWatson

Heh, sounds like it's from a novel or something...

Anyway, the translations. I'll translate both of the sentences just in case.

*"Jääköön se painamaan hänen kunniantuntoaan"*
= Shall it be left to bother his/her sense of honour.
*
"Se oli  väärin toimittu."
*= It was wrongly done./It was conducted wrong. (or something that way)

PS. These aren't the only possible translations. In this case they would depend heavily on the wider context.


----------



## Kraus

Thanks a lot DrWatson!


----------

